# How to knit this?



## tanjalg (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi there,
I like this pattern but there a no instructions on how to knit. Did some one maybe have the scheme?
Thanks,


----------



## Carolwithane (Feb 4, 2012)

That pattern is lovely.


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

I'll be watching for the pattern. Looks very interesting


----------



## tatsfieldknitter (Jul 20, 2011)

I've turned the pic upsidedown - it now looks more do-able, but I think you'd still need a pattern - come on one of you clever designers; I think there would be loads of KPers who would love to do this gorgeous pattern - and thank you original poster and welcome to KP!


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

I went to check with NewStitchADay and saw many cable patterns there but quit because my computer is hesitating like crazy and getting on my nerves. Maybe someone can take a peek there to find it. I like the pattern, too.


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

How would you classify this stitch, as a cable?


----------



## tanjalg (Jul 28, 2016)

I think that there are two stitch knit together and than the yarn over. It's not a cable with stitc cosing.


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

What is the source from which you got the picture?


tanjalg said:


> I think that there are two stitch knit together and than the yarn over. It's not a cable with stitc cosing.


----------



## tanjalg (Jul 28, 2016)

Pinterest


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

Can you send a link to that web page?


----------



## tanjalg (Jul 28, 2016)

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/417708934169917117/


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

I tried but no luck. Those Russian ladies always intrigue us with lovely designs! 
I did learn from a partial translation it is called a "multi-layered" stitch.


----------



## Cottongirl (May 26, 2012)

http://nitkoj.ru/vyazanaya-obuv-noski/1531-nosochki-spicami-krasivyy-uzor-dlya-noska.html. This is in Russian.


----------



## skitty's_mum (Sep 30, 2013)

sewlee said:


> How would you classify this stitch, as a cable?


I would call it a lace pattern, it's really nice. I'm amazed by the skills of the Russian crafters.


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

Cottongirl said:


> http://nitkoj.ru/vyazanaya-obuv-noski/1531-nosochki-spicami-krasivyy-uzor-dlya-noska.html. This is in Russian.


Sandstorm stitch is similar to Cottongirl's post.
http://www.theweeklystitch.com/2012/02/sandstorm-cable.html


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

Here it is rotated


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

It is Russian... on this page about 1/4 of the way down


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

oops....https://new.vk.com/wall-55951787?offset=740


----------



## tanjalg (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi,
thanks to all of you for help. Now I know how to do it.
I don't speak well english but I will wrote the patter in weekend if you like.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

tanjalg said:


> Hi, thanks to all of you for help. Now I know how to do it. I don't speak well english but I will wrote the patter in weekend if you like.


Yes, please...... :sm24: 
But just so you are aware..... we're always finding Russian patterns that we love. You may be overwhelmed with requests to translate! :sm02:


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## wheelersfarm (May 30, 2011)

I would also like it Thank you


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Can't wait though I will. Be patient!


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

watching and waiting also. Beautiful pattern!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

tanjalg said:


> Hi,
> thanks to all of you for help. Now I know how to do it.
> I don't speak well english but I will wrote the patter in weekend if you like.


This would be so kind of you. The pattern is gorgeous.


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

Absolutely, please do share what you have learned.


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

Try this one.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Seems like this stitch or a very similar one was discussed here not long ago....I may be wrong but I believe it was called crosshatch. Try doing a search for that stitch

Update...
I think this is the socks with the stitch pattern used in the socks, free on Ravelry
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/socks-of-kindness-a-recipe

Get the pattern and see if the is the stitch you are hunting


----------



## tatsfieldknitter (Jul 20, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Seems like this stitch or a very similar one was discussed here not long ago....I may be wrong but I believe it was called crosshatch. Try doing a search for that stitch


Well done and thank you !!!!


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

I think you are spot on:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/crosshatch-lace


krestiekrew said:


> Seems like this stitch or a very similar one was discussed here not long ago....I may be wrong but I believe it was called crosshatch. Try doing a search for that stitch


----------



## tatsfieldknitter (Jul 20, 2011)

tatsfieldknitter said:


> Well done and thank you !!!!


Looked on Ravelry - found Cafe au Lait Mitts in this pattern (Paula McKeever) and some others too!


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Ok, I already posted link to sock pattern, here it is writ ten out for in the round knitting

http://www.knittingparadise.com/tpr?p=9288353&t=411150


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

You can search on KP too, look at top of page to find search


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

I did a Google picture search by both image and URL - none found :-(

If anyone finds it, please let us all know.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

sewlee said:


> I think you are spot on: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/crosshatch-lace


Look closely at the original poster's pictures and the follow up.... this is a different stitch pattern IMO


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

I think it is different also. I am going though Barbara Walkers books to see if I can find it.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

back up a page or so I listed the site I found by doing a google image search (I rotated the original picture 180) https://new.vk.com/wall-55951787?offset=740
It is Russian, and someone has offered to see if she can translate it for us this weekend.....


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Well, there are definitely ssk, and k2tog, more than that would take enlarging the picture and playing around with sticks and strings for a few to figure it out.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Ok, I already posted link to sock pattern, here it is writ ten out for in the round knitting
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/tpr?p=9288353&t=411150


Thank you!


----------



## Ferol Pat (Jun 18, 2013)

I hope someone can work this out, its really nice


----------



## gardenlady4012 (Oct 18, 2014)

Would love to have this pattern if it can be translated...it does not look like crosshatch to my eye, but close to the Cafe Au Lait mitts pattern mentioned previously.


----------



## KnittingLinda (May 7, 2011)

If you click on "Read it" in the Pinterest link you will get a page with a chart showing how to do the pattern.


----------



## hania (Sep 30, 2011)

Look for "cafe au lait " pattern fo mitts on ravelry.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

What a pretty stitch, I hope you find out how to do it.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

how to knit the cross hatch stitch:


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

looks quite intricate--a lovely stitch or combination. Would be nice to see the complete project where it was used.


----------



## Betsiann (Dec 26, 2011)

Beautiful pattern,hope someone can figure it out.


----------



## just4brown (Jul 21, 2014)

Very interesting pattern. I would not call it cable at all, not sure how to categorize it. But I want!!!


----------



## phyllisab (Sep 23, 2013)

Generally charts use the same symbols worldwide. Can you interpret the symbols to English?


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

KnittingLinda said:


> If you click on "Read it" in the Pinterest link you will get a page with a chart showing how to do the pattern.


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cafe-au-lait-mitts


----------



## Melgold (Mar 31, 2016)

Thank you for posting the link to the mitts sewlee!


----------



## Ellen36 (Apr 6, 2011)

There are two videos in English on Youtube on how to knit the Bead Stitch. I don't know how to post the link but they are easy to find, One was a VeryPink video. Seems to be a similar stitch to the one shown.


----------



## jobikki (Jan 26, 2013)

tanjalg said:


> Hi,
> thanks to all of you for help. Now I know how to do it.
> I don't speak well english but I will wrote the patter in weekend if you like.


I am interested in this pattern too, Tanjalg. Thank you very much for translating!
Jovi


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

interesting and i am watching...


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

Am gathering patterns to make afghans for grands' graduations (it will take me that many years to knit 4 afghans) and would kill to have this one.


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

wheelersfarm said:


> I would also like it Thank you


DITTO


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

this is a truly lovely and interesting discussion...thanks to everyone!!
julie


----------



## phyllisab (Sep 23, 2013)

The pattern on Raverly for crosshatch mitts is a little different than the instructions given here. The instructions above is for a twelve row repeat and the crosshatch mitts are for an eight row repeat. Other than that, I think they are the same.


----------



## littleeu (Sep 16, 2013)

Looking at the chart:
row 1: k, p, ssk |k, 2tog, p, k,p ,ssk| k, 2tog
row 3: k, k, k, yo |sl1 2tog, psso, yo k, k ,k, yo| sl1 2tog psso, yo, k, k
row 5: k, 2tog, p | k, ,ssk, k, 2tog, p | k, p, ssk, k
row 7: 2tog, yo,k | k, k, yo, sl1 2tog psso, yo, k| k, k, yo, ssk

This is what it looks like to me. The | | indicates the pattern repeat.


----------



## phyllisab (Sep 23, 2013)

littleeu said:


> Looking at the chart:
> row 1: k, p, ssk |k, 2tog, p, k,p ,ssk| k, 2tog
> row 3: k, k, k, yo |sl1 2tog, psso, yo k, k ,k, yo| sl1 2tog psso, yo, k, k
> row 5: k, 2tog, p | k, ,ssk, k, 2tog, p | k, p, ssk, k
> ...


We must not be looking at the same pattern.


----------



## littleeu (Sep 16, 2013)

phyllisab, you are correct. I was looking at the one above it on Pinterest.


----------



## LisaBassney (Jun 10, 2011)

I just did a google translate. I think I knew just as much before:
Socks knitting needles, a beautiful pattern for toe

Dial 12 sts on each needle.
further drawing
1ryad 3lits-2 im. persons (front wall), nakida, 1lits,
2ryad-2lits, 2VM. persons, nak, 2lits,
3ryad-1lits, 2vm.lits, nak, 3lits.
4ryad 2 vm.lits, nak, 4lits.
5ryad-1lits, nak, 2vm.lits broaching, 3lits.
6ryad-2lits, nak, 2VM persons broaching, 2lits
7ryad-3lits, nak, 2VM. persons broaching, 1lits.
8ryad-4lits, nak, 2vm.lits broaching,
Choose any height and on knit like a normal sock.

How to Knit Hem:
Knit 4 rows of the front satin stitch.
5th row:. * 2 together persons nakida, repeat from *
Knit 3 rows of the front satin stitch.
Wrap in PHI. side to the 5th row, hem

I did not scroll thru all posts, I see that someone found the pattern and kindly posted a link. I tried deleting mine but no luck.....


----------



## mysterywriter (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you, Tanjalg, for offering to translate. It's very generous of you. Can't wait to try the pattern.


----------



## BobbiD (Apr 3, 2012)

Also watching with interest... beautiful pattern!


----------



## PurlingDana (May 17, 2016)

It looks like some kind of twisted lattice stitch, but I'm not sure exactly.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

I've read through all the posts, but am kind of lost. Am I correct that no one has posted instructions for this stitch, but Tanjaig has offered to translate it for us over the weekend?


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

I have this patt! It's called Zig Zag lace -




The blue yarn against blue bkgrnd doesn't show up very well...
In the op's sample it's either knit more tightly or not blocked out to show the YOs.
I believe the 1st image is the right side up, tho there's nothing to say which end is correct when in use. I have it to make a cowl with.
You can pause the action and write down the Rw info as posted.

Knitted in a multiple of 6 sts and 8-row repeat
Row 1 (Right side): * K3, k2tog, yo, k1; repeat from * to end.
Row 2: * P2, yo, p2tog, p2; repeat from * to end.
Row 3: * K1, k2tog, yo, k3; repeat from * to end.
Row 4: * P4, yo, p2tog; repeat from * to end.
Row 5: * K1, yo, ssk, k3; repeat from * to end.
Row 6: * P2, ssp, yo p2; repeat from * to end.
Row 7: * K3, yo, ssk, k1; repeat from * to end.
Row 8: * Ssp, yo, p4; repeat from * to end.

Knitting abbreviations:
Knit: K | Purl: P | Yarn over: Yo | Knit 2 sts together: K2tog |
Slip slip knit: Ssk | Slip Slip purl through back loop: Ssp


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

There is a link under the video that takes you to the pattern. I cannot post the link here as administration says too much self promotion. 
It is the zig zag lace stitch at knitting stitch patterns com


rkr said:


> I have this patt! It's called Zig Zag lace -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

jinx said:


> There is a link under the video that takes you to the pattern. I cannot post the link here as administration says too much self promotion.
> It is the zig zag lace stitch at knitting stitch patterns com


I got this too - What????!!! Is Admin now selling patts? In competition w/other sites? Someone pls explain. It's from a free online patt source.
Other links are posted here daily w/o this notice......


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

It happens often that there is too much self promotion. We cannot post a direct link to the all in one sweater. We post the link to Ravelry which works for that and some other patterns.


rkr said:


> I got this too - What????!!! Is Admin now selling patts? In competition w/other sites? Someone pls explain. It's from a free onine patt source.
> Other links are posted here daily w/o this notice......


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

rkr said:


> I have this patt! It's called Zig Zag lace -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :sm24:


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for all the resources! I'm going to try to figure this one out....


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

It is on the site that cannot be named under zigzag-chevron-stitches and is called zig-zag-lace-2
It is very similar if not the same... I may try it and replace some of the YO with M1 and do some more Knit-thru-the-back-loop
It is an unusual and attractive stitch pattern


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

This is a new one on me. There seem to be crossovers and I am really intrigued!!


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Happiness for all! Here is a site that explains the Russian chart symbols that are found on the picture of the OP's link.

http://beadannex.blogspot.ca/2014/08/published-lerachka-in-personal-diary.html

It only took 3.5 hours of searching and trial and error. But it works!


----------



## John Dornan (Apr 24, 2011)

If you want to see it done in slow motion take a look at this video.
It says the pattern is a multiple of 6sts and the video is done with 2 needles over 12sts. there are 8 rows to the pattern and it is called "Zig Zag Lace"
who would guess that name. I ask you. 
Hope this helps. BTW it does give you the row by row "how to" and is slow enough for you to write it down if you want. 


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/35395547047697395/
have fun, JOHN
PS. when the Pinterest site opens you will need to click on the picture of the 
Zig Zag lace for the video to open


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks everyone!


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> thanks everyone!


Yes! very appreciated


----------



## Carolwithane (Feb 4, 2012)

Thank you, another lovely pattern to do.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

I'll be the 1st to admit that I have been and could be wrong.... but I don't think the zig-zag-lace pattern though similar is the knit stitch pattern that so many of us were initially excited about.
I have done some test knits of it... but the YO's made it too wide open, so I tried it again with M1's instead of YO's.... still not right. 
I can get the curves going but they are not raised like the original picture shows... a little but not to that extent. I've got a couple of other ideas to try
Has anyone else been working on this? I hope that tanjalg is maybe looking at the Russian pattern we found.... 
Obviously, I'll let you know if something gels for me.... Please reply or PM me if you have ideas... thanks...


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

I have not worked on it, but I have to agree with your assessment of the zig-zag lace pattern and the original design posted.
After giving it some thought, I just can't make the two visuals the same. It would be grand if tanjalg could solve the mystery.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm late to this post but to me it reminds me of the lily of the valley stitch.






What do you think?


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

The sample that the OP presented did not have such large yo's. It was a more compact design.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

tintin63 said:


> I'm late to this post but to me it reminds me of the lily of the valley stitch.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?


There are some similarities but it is not the same
It's a pain to page back to the beginning, so this is the picture again....


----------



## tanjalg (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi,
the Zig zag lace and that on Ravley (caffe au lait mitts) are the same pattern. And that is the pattern I was looking for.
I think that knitted in round and with more tension the yo are smallest. The foto is turned wrong - look the knit stitch.
So knitting in roud it goes:

Row 1: * K3, K2tog, YO, K1, rep from *
Row 2: * K2, K2tog, YO, K2, rep from *
Row 3: * K1, K2tog, YO, K3, rep from *
Row 4: * K2tog, YO, K4, rep from *
Row 5: * K1, YO, ssk, K3, rep from *
Row 6: * K2, YO, ssk, K2, rep from *
Row 7: * K3, YO, ssk, K1, rep from *
Row 8: * K4, YO, ssk, rep from *

Thanks to all of you for helping me.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

Thank you.... I will give that a try..... :sm24:


----------



## jobikki (Jan 26, 2013)

tanjalg said:


> Hi,
> the Zig zag lace and that on Ravley (caffe au lait mitts) are the same pattern. And that is the pattern I was looking for.
> I think that knitted in round and with more tension the yo are smallest. The foto is turned wrong - look the knit stitch.
> So knitting in roud it goes:
> ...


Thank you, Tanjalg


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

tanjalg said:


> Hi,
> the Zig zag lace and that on Ravley (caffe au lait mitts) are the same pattern. And that is the pattern I was looking for.
> I think that knitted in round and with more tension the yo are smallest. The foto is turned wrong - look the knit stitch.
> So knitting in roud it goes:
> ...


 :sm24:


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

the Zig zag lace and that on Ravley (caffe au lait mitts) are the same pattern. And that is the pattern I was looking for.
I think that knitted in round and with more tension the yo are smallest. The foto is turned wrong - look the knit stitch.

_ I totally agree w/you - the zig zag lace is the same patt. I'm glad you have it now.
And agree that this second image IS upside-down. One has only to look at the (more) prominent K sts to follow their natural progression.

Knit4ES comments that the curved K sts aren't as prominent and that the YOs are more pronounced - I feel that these are usually controlled by the choice of yarn and needle size.
- If the yarn isn't as tightly twisted in the ply and/or too large a needle will give poorer results. 
- Many yarns give high-definition due to their twist method and 
- going down in needle size brings out this feature as well as reducing the YO size.

These instructions are the exact directions I posted on the Pg 5, except mine were for knitting flat & these are in-the-round.
I'm going to follow these for my cowl, as R 6 & 8 in the flat version have SSP - which I detest!_

So knitting in round it goes:

Row 1: * K3, K2tog, YO, K1, rep from *
Row 2: * K2, K2tog, YO, K2, rep from *
Row 3: * K1, K2tog, YO, K3, rep from *
Row 4: * K2tog, YO, K4, rep from *
Row 5: * K1, YO, ssk, K3, rep from *
Row 6: * K2, YO, ssk, K2, rep from *
Row 7: * K3, YO, ssk, K1, rep from *
Row 8: * K4, YO, ssk, rep from *

Thanks to all of you for helping me.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

doubled - I hate that sometimes now an Edit results in another post....


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I just saw a post of a pair of socks. Lo and behold! (I didn't know at the time you guys had already solved the mystery.)
http://www.knittingparadise.com/tpr?p=9462598&t=417678










Beautiful socks.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

skitty's_mum said:


> I would call it a lace pattern, it's really nice. I'm amazed by the skills of the Russian crafters.


I also found their patterns amazing till I read somewhere that Russians don't care about copyrights and sometimes copy from the Japanese and present the item as though its their own. I believe that because I've seen some totally mind-blowing work from Japanese designers of both knitwear and crochet.


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

tanjalg said:


> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/417708934169917117/


I'm not sure about the rules of copyright in Europe but I just went thru the pinterest website mentioned above and I found 2 patterns that I have knit myself and both designers were from the U.S. - very strange. It is possible that they are not bound by copyright as we are. I have also seen this pattern before and I believe it is a Schurch design. Now my memory isn't great at the best of times so I could be wrong.


----------



## SadieW86 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

